# BrightStar's Sheba--Need Some Well Wishes!



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that one of BrightStar's foster mom's, Sue, had a bit of a scare with her first ever Foster Failure, Sheba, last night.

Sue fed the dogs last night and several minutes later, Sheba acted as if she needed to throw up. Sue put her outside and she finally threw up nothing but foam, so Sue raced her to the e-vet, where they determined that she had bloat and her stomach and spleen were twisted.

Luckily, Sue's fast acting helped tremendously and it looks like Sheba is going to make a full recovery from her surgery.:thumbup:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh good! Give Sue my best if you talk to her! She's such a nice lady! All good thoughts and energy to her Sheba!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

pawsitive thoughts zooming to Sheba for a quick recovery!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Poor Sue! She sure has her hands full between her classes and the dogs. Sheba is a great dog and I know she and Sue just started their CGC classes. I hope this doesn't derail Sue's efforts.

Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

DnP said:


> Poor Sue! She sure has her hands full between her classes and the dogs. Sheba is a great dog and I know she and Sue just started their CGC classes. I hope this doesn't derail Sue's efforts.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!!!


I know! She just can't get her head above water. To top it off, she was rear ended this weekend too! 

Talk about the weekend from the hot and firey place.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

OMG...talk bad things getting worse. Definitely going to add Sue and her pack in our special prayers tonight. Really hope she catches a break!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh dear, the hits just keep coming! Sure hope things take a turn for the better.

Lucky she was there with Sheba and acted fast.


----------



## sclark1795 (Jul 2, 2004)

Thank you all for your kind words. After such an emotional 24 hours with Sheba your posts brought tears to my eyes. 
Sheba is home. The doctors could provide no medical reason why she should stay and because she get so nervous when she is in a strange place I felt it best to bring her home. The care that they were providing I can at home. It is not like I don't have the experience after all the years of rescue. Sheba was happy to see me and very happy to get in the car. She had a restful night and seems content to be home. I feel I made the right decision to bring her home last night. She is sore but that is to be expected. Her incision looks good. I read over the doctors report and notes and was amazed at some of the things the doctor and techs said about her. Things like recovery from anethesia was unremarkable, excellent health at her age, beautiful coat. I truly feel that by providing her with a excellent diet has made a big difference in how well she handled this surgery and will help in her recovery. I know that some of you like to see picture so I will try to get some pictures and post them. Sheba just turned and I know she will see several more birthdays.
Thank you again from the bottom of my heart for your support and prayers.
Sue & Sheba & of course Cody and Gabriel


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh Sue, thank goodness Sheba did so well. The whole thing was so fast-and surely that is why we are talking about successful surgery. Congratulations on your good reflexes and extremely good sense.

Fingers crossed for a swift and complete recovery for all of you.

all the best,
Mary Jane


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh how scary! So happy to hear the positive outcome! Poor girl just wants to be home with her mom, makes them so happy. wish her a speedy recovery!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

So happy to hear of the good outcome for Sheba - your fast response in recognizing what was going on and getting her to the vet was awesome....congratulations on a job well done!
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank goodness she is okay!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I know Sue's swamped, so I'M going to share some pictures of Sheba 

Haha Cody! You rolled in nastiness...have fun with your bath!









Cody on the left, Sheba on the right









The sibs again.









You know she has some super-calming matriarchal skills if she got Elsa to chill out and snuggle for a few minutes...


----------

